# الكنيسة القبطية تصدر أول وثيقة لمصري اعتنق المسيحية بعد 30 عاما من تغيير دينه



## lion_heart (11 أبريل 2009)

*بعد 30 عاما من تغيير دينه*​ 
*الكنيسة القبطية تصدر أول وثيقة لمصري اعتنق المسيحية*​ 

















ماهر الجوهري​ 
القاهرة- وكالات
أصدرت الكنيسة القبطية المصرية لأول مرة وثيقة تؤكد دخول مصري في المسيحية التي اعتنقها قبل نحو ثلاثين عاما، بعد أن كان مسلما، كما أفاد محاميه السبت 11-4-2009.​ 
وقال نبيل غبريال المحامي: إن الجوهري أحضر شهادة معمودية من طائفة الروم الأرثوذكس بقبرص قدمت للمحكمة في جلسة الثالث من إبريل/نيسان الماضي، إلا أن المحكمة طلبت تقديم شهادة من كنيسة مصرية تفيد قبوله بها.​ 
وأضاف أن القمص متياس نصر منقريوس -رئيس تحرير مجلة الكتيبة الطيبية- وافق على منحة شهادة تفيد بقبوله عضوا في الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية، مشيرا إلى أن الكنيسة أعلنت أنها لا تستطيع رفض أحد يريد اعتناق المسيحية.​ 
كان ماهر الجوهري (56 عاما) قد تقدم مطلع أغسطس/آب الماضي، بطلب إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا بوضع كلمة مسيحي بدلا من مسلم في خانة الديانة على البطاقة الشخصية.​ 
وتعد هذه هي المرة الثانية التي يقدم فيها مثل هذا الطلب، حيث كان الطلب الأول الذي تقدم به محمد حجازي، الذي أطلق على نفسه اسم بيشوي، قد رفضته محكمة القضاء الإداري في يناير/كانون الثاني 2008.​ 
وقال غبريال: "من حق الجوهري اختيار عقيدته وليس من حق الدولة التدخل في هذا الأمر".​ 
وأضاف: "الإجراءات القانونية التي ترفض وزارة الداخلية تطبيقها، لا تمنع المواطن المسلم من تغير ديانته، وقد قدمنا كل المستندات التي طلبتها المحكمة وننتظر أن نحصل على حكم لصالحنا".​ 
تجدر الإشارة إلى أن الأقباط هم أكبر طائفة مسيحية في الشرق الأوسط، ويعدون -بحسب بعض الإحصاءات غير الرسمية- ما بين 6 إلى 10 % من ثمانين مليون نسمة هم عدد سكان مصر.​ 

http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2009/04/11/70408.html​ 


الف مبروك ليك يا ماهر ​ 
و ديه اول خطوة للاخوى العابرين​


----------



## man4truth (11 أبريل 2009)

*الف مبروك ويا ريت كل الأخوه المسيحيون الجدد التقدم بطلبات الى المحاكم بتغيير بياناتهم ولا نسكت ابدا على حقوقنا التى سلبها الاسلام مهما كلفنا هذا
وانا واثق ان الحق دائما ينتصر حتى وان طال الظلام فسوف يأتى الصباح المشرق بنور المسيح
ربنا يبارك حياة اولاده​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ليك اخى العزيز
على الخبر الجميل ده
الرب يابركك​


----------



## نادر نجيب (11 أبريل 2009)

مليييييييييييييييييييييييييييون   مبرووووووووووووووووووووك 

يا  استاذ  "  ماهر " 

ربنا  يكون معاك  ويحافظ  عليك انت  وكل  اخوتنا  المتنصرين بصلوات امنا العدرا مريم  والشهيد  العظيم مارجرجس وكل مصاف الشهدا والقديسين 




يكون معاك ما يكون عليك يا حبيبى


----------



## lion_heart (11 أبريل 2009)

man4truth قال:


> *الف مبروك ويا ريت كل الأخوه المسيحيون الجدد التقدم بطلبات الى المحاكم بتغيير بياناتهم ولا نسكت ابدا على حقوقنا التى سلبها الاسلام مهما كلفنا هذا​*
> *وانا واثق ان الحق دائما ينتصر حتى وان طال الظلام فسوف يأتى الصباح المشرق بنور المسيح*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياة اولاده*​


 

شكرا لمرورك و ردك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## lion_heart (11 أبريل 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> شكرا ليك اخى العزيز​
> على الخبر الجميل ده
> 
> الرب يابركك​


 

العفو ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## lion_heart (11 أبريل 2009)

نادر نجيب قال:


> مليييييييييييييييييييييييييييون مبرووووووووووووووووووووك
> 
> يا استاذ " ماهر "
> 
> ...


 

شكرا لردك الرائع ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## zezza (11 أبريل 2009)

عقبال كل العابريين 
بجد خطوة جميلة و مفرحة
ربنا يبارك حياته و يحافظ عليه


----------



## lion_heart (11 أبريل 2009)

zezza قال:


> عقبال كل العابريين
> بجد خطوة جميلة و مفرحة
> ربنا يبارك حياته و يحافظ عليه


 

امين يا رب هوا انسان رائع 

شكرا لمرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 أبريل 2009)

*الكنيسة القبطية تعلن قبول أول متنصر بصفة رسمية*

الكنيسة القبطية تعلن قبول أول متنصر بصفة رسمية        
12/04/2009  
الموجة القبطية  

قضية ماهر الجوهرى التى شغلت الرأى العام فى الفترة الأخيرة ، والتي تنظرها المحكمة حاليا ، شهدت تطورا هاما وخطيرا بقبول الكنيسة القبطية ماهر الجوهرى ، باسمه الجديد بيتر اثناسيوس ، قبول انضمام ماهر أحمد المعتصم بالله الجوهري للانضمام إلى طائفة الأقباط الأرثوذكس ، فى سابقة تعتبر الأولى من نوعها ...

وكان القمص متياس نصر منقريوس ، كاهن كنيسة العذراء والقديس كيرلس بعزبة النخل ، والمشرف على اصدار مجلة الكتيبة الطيبية ، قام بقبول بيتر اثناسيوس بين صوف مؤمنى الكنيسة القبطية ...

 11 ابريل 2009  

التفاصيل : 


القمص متياس نصر منقريوس وبيتر اثناسيوس

تقدم القمص متياس نصر منقريوس - كاهن كنيسة العذراء والقديس كيرلس بعزبة النخل، والمشرف عن إصدار "الكتيبة الطيبية"- بمبادرة قبول بيتر أثناسيوس (وبالميلاد ماهر الجوهري)، بين صفوف مؤمني الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية، بإحدى مطرانيات الكرازة المرقسية، وذلك بعد أن تقدم المذكور بطلب انضمام بتاريخ الأربعاء 30 برمهات 1725ش، الموافق 8 أبريل 2009م، محدداً فيه اختيار الأب متياس لرعايته الروحية، الذي كان قد تأكد قبلاً من صحة عقيدته، وبموجب شهادة المعمودية المقدمة من المذكور، والتي تحمل انتماءه لطائفة الروم الأرثوذكس... 

وعليه فقد تغيرت ملة المذكور من طائفة الروم الأرثوذكس الذي اعتمد على إيمانها قبلاً إلى طائفة الأقباط الأرثوذكس...ومن حيث أن دفاع المدعي قد استوفى كل المستندات المطلوبة، فقد وضعت الهيئة القضائية في "خانة اليك" فالكل ينتظر بشغف الحكم التاريخي الدستوري الذي يحقق مبدأ حرية العقيدة الذي تكفله المادة 46 من الدستور. 


جلسة يوم 4 أبريل 2009  

وكانت قضية المتنصر ماهر الجوهرى أخذت بعدا جديدا بسبب اصرار المحكمة على حصوله على شهادة تعميد من الكنيسةحيث قامت  محكمة القضاء الإداري التابعة لمجلس الدولة، برئاسة المستشار حمدي عكاشة، وبجلستها المنعقدة يوم السبت الموافق 4 أبريل 2009م، بطلب  تقديم شهادة من "الكرازة المرقسية" تفيد مدى قبول انضمام ماهر أحمد المعتصم بالله الجوهري للانضمام إلى طائفة الأقباط الأرثوذكس... 

وهي ما بادر بتحريرها له الأب متياس لتكون بذلك آخر مستند طلبته هيئة المحكمة، ليحتسب بعدها أي طلب آخر ضرب من التعسف من قبل القضاء الإداري بمصر... 

حيث كان أكد المحامون ان الوضع الأن أصبح في يد الكنيسة التي يجب أن تقدم شهادة قبول لماهر الجوهري اعتماداً على شهادة التعميد الصادرة له من الطائفة الأرثوذكس اليونانية بقبرص...

مع الأشارة  أنهم سوف يقومون باختصام الكنيسة والمجلس الملي العام لتقديم رد بشأن قبول الجوهري...

وتم التأكيد على  أن الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية لا يجب عليها التخلي عن أبنائها المتنصرين ولا يجب عليها التنصل عنهم لأنهم اعتنقوا المسيحية ومارسوا طقوسها المقدسة ولذا يجب إثباتهم لا سيما أنهم يملكون شهادات تعميد وبالتالي فكل ما يجب عليها هو قبولهم... 

وقال أشرف إدوارد وأسامة ميخائيل محامى الجوهرى أنه جاء الوقت لتظهر الكنيسة موقفها اتجاه المتنصرين وخشيّا من أن تخضع الكنيسة للدولة ولا تعترف بهم من خلال الأوراق الرسمية، علما بأنها تعترف بهم كنسياً من خلال ممارسة طقوسهم الدينية المسيحية...

وحذرا من المساومة على مصلحة هؤلاء الأشخاص الذي اعتنقوا المسيحية بإرادتهما طبقاً لنص الدستور المصري والمواثيق الدولية التي تبيح حرية الاعتقاد وممارسة الشعائر الدينية دون قيد ...

وأضافا أن القضاء يسعى لعرقلة صدور حكم بوضع وعرقلة القضية بشهادة الكنيسة رغم أن الجوهري قدم شهادة رسمية صادرة من الطائفة الأرثوذكسية بقبرص... 

وعبّر ماهر الجوهري عن حزنه لاستمرار المماطلة في عدم الاعتراف بمسيحيته رغم امتلاكه لشهادة تعميد معتمدة من الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية في قبرص حيث أن موقف الكنيسة القبطية المصرية لا يسمح لها بإصدار مثل هذه الشهادات نظراً لحساسية الموقف مع الدولة...

وأضاف: ألا يكفي اعترافي أمام القضاء بمسيحيتي في الجلسة الماضية، مؤكداً أنه سيواصل جهده من أجل الاعتراف بديانته المسيحية والتمتع بحق المواطنة دون قيد. ... 


شكر وتقدير للقمس متياس نصر منقريوس

ويتقدم الموقع بالشكر والتقدير للكنيسة القبطية و القمص متياس نصر منقريوس بدعم قضية بيتر اثناسيوس وعدم التخلي عنه فى قضيته  والأعتراف علنا بقبول المتنصرين ...


----------



## kingmena (12 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الكنيسة القبطية تعلن قبول أول متنصر بصفة رسمية*

*هذا خبر جميل وربنا يضم كثير من الخراف الضالة

بس


ربنا يهدي عدو الخير واعوانة*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الكنيسة القبطية تعلن قبول أول متنصر بصفة رسمية*

يارب ويرحمنا جميعنا

وشكرا علي مرورك

تحياتي


----------



## kalimooo (12 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الكنيسة القبطية تعلن قبول أول متنصر بصفة رسمية*

الرب يسوع يرحمنا


----------



## kalimooo (12 أبريل 2009)

شكرا

على الخبر الجميل

الرب يباركك


----------



## عمادفايز (12 أبريل 2009)

*الف الف مبروك يا ماهر
وشكرا على الخبر الحلو دة​* 30:30:30:​


----------



## ponponayah (12 أبريل 2009)

خبر جمييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدااااااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يكمل بقية عملة ويكون الموضوع دا بدلية لكل العابرين
ميرسى جدا يسوع ربى على الخبر الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (12 أبريل 2009)

*الكنيسة القبطية تعلن قبول أول متنصر بصفة رسمية*

*12/04/2009  
الموجة القبطية  

قضية ماهر الجوهرى التى شغلت الرأى العام فى الفترة الأخيرة ، والتي تنظرها المحكمة حاليا ، شهدت تطورا هاما وخطيرا بقبول الكنيسة القبطية ماهر الجوهرى ، باسمه الجديد بيتر اثناسيوس ، قبول انضمام ماهر أحمد المعتصم بالله الجوهري للانضمام إلى طائفة الأقباط الأرثوذكس ، فى سابقة تعتبر الأولى من نوعها ...

وكان القمص متياس نصر منقريوس ، كاهن كنيسة العذراء والقديس كيرلس بعزبة النخل ، والمشرف على اصدار مجلة الكتيبة الطيبية ، قام بقبول بيتر اثناسيوس بين صوف مؤمنى الكنيسة القبطية 

تقدم القمص متياس نصر منقريوس - كاهن كنيسة العذراء والقديس كيرلس بعزبة النخل، والمشرف عن إصدار "الكتيبة الطيبية"- بمبادرة قبول بيتر أثناسيوس (وبالميلاد ماهر الجوهري)، بين صفوف مؤمني الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية، بإحدى مطرانيات الكرازة المرقسية، وذلك بعد أن تقدم المذكور بطلب انضمام بتاريخ الأربعاء 30 برمهات 1725ش، الموافق 8 أبريل 2009م، محدداً فيه اختيار الأب متياس لرعايته الروحية، الذي كان قد تأكد قبلاً من صحة عقيدته، وبموجب شهادة المعمودية المقدمة من المذكور، والتي تحمل انتماءه لطائفة الروم الأرثوذكس... 

وعليه فقد تغيرت ملة المذكور من طائفة الروم الأرثوذكس الذي اعتمد على إيمانها قبلاً إلى طائفة الأقباط الأرثوذكس...ومن حيث أن دفاع المدعي قد استوفى كل المستندات المطلوبة، فقد وضعت الهيئة القضائية في "خانة اليك" فالكل ينتظر بشغف الحكم التاريخي الدستوري الذي يحقق مبدأ حرية العقيدة الذي تكفله المادة 46 من الدستور

وكانت قضية المتنصر ماهر الجوهرى أخذت بعدا جديدا بسبب اصرار المحكمة على حصوله على شهادة تعميد من الكنيسةحيث قامت  محكمة القضاء الإداري التابعة لمجلس الدولة، برئاسة المستشار حمدي عكاشة، وبجلستها المنعقدة يوم السبت الموافق 4 أبريل 2009م، بطلب  تقديم شهادة من "الكرازة المرقسية" تفيد مدى قبول انضمام ماهر أحمد المعتصم بالله الجوهري للانضمام إلى طائفة الأقباط الأرثوذكس... 

وهي ما بادر بتحريرها له الأب متياس لتكون بذلك آخر مستند طلبته هيئة المحكمة، ليحتسب بعدها أي طلب آخر ضرب من التعسف من قبل القضاء الإداري بمصر... 

حيث كان أكد المحامون ان الوضع الأن أصبح في يد الكنيسة التي يجب أن تقدم شهادة قبول لماهر الجوهري اعتماداً على شهادة التعميد الصادرة له من الطائفة الأرثوذكس اليونانية بقبرص...

مع الأشارة  أنهم سوف يقومون باختصام الكنيسة والمجلس الملي العام لتقديم رد بشأن قبول الجوهري...

وتم التأكيد على  أن الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية لا يجب عليها التخلي عن أبنائها المتنصرين ولا يجب عليها التنصل عنهم لأنهم اعتنقوا المسيحية ومارسوا طقوسها المقدسة ولذا يجب إثباتهم لا سيما أنهم يملكون شهادات تعميد وبالتالي فكل ما يجب عليها هو قبولهم... 

وقال أشرف إدوارد وأسامة ميخائيل محامى الجوهرى أنه جاء الوقت لتظهر الكنيسة موقفها اتجاه المتنصرين وخشيّا من أن تخضع الكنيسة للدولة ولا تعترف بهم من خلال الأوراق الرسمية، علما بأنها تعترف بهم كنسياً من خلال ممارسة طقوسهم الدينية المسيحية...

وحذرا من المساومة على مصلحة هؤلاء الأشخاص الذي اعتنقوا المسيحية بإرادتهما طبقاً لنص الدستور المصري والمواثيق الدولية التي تبيح حرية الاعتقاد وممارسة الشعائر الدينية دون قيد ...

وأضافا أن القضاء يسعى لعرقلة صدور حكم بوضع وعرقلة القضية بشهادة الكنيسة رغم أن الجوهري قدم شهادة رسمية صادرة من الطائفة الأرثوذكسية بقبرص... 

وعبّر ماهر الجوهري عن حزنه لاستمرار المماطلة في عدم الاعتراف بمسيحيته رغم امتلاكه لشهادة تعميد معتمدة من الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية في قبرص حيث أن موقف الكنيسة القبطية المصرية لا يسمح لها بإصدار مثل هذه الشهادات نظراً لحساسية الموقف مع الدولة...

وأضاف: ألا يكفي اعترافي أمام القضاء بمسيحيتي في الجلسة الماضية، مؤكداً أنه سيواصل جهده من أجل الاعتراف بديانته المسيحية والتمتع بحق المواطنة دون قيد. ​*


----------



## Michael (12 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الكنيسة القبطية تعلن قبول أول متنصر بصفة رسمية*



> *وعليه فقد تغيرت ملة المذكور من طائفة الروم الأرثوذكس الذي اعتمد على إيمانها قبلاً إلى طائفة الأقباط الأرثوذكس*



هل المذكور قد تحول من الاسلام الى المسيحية بقبرص او بمصر ؟؟

حسبما فهمت فهو قد تعمد بقبرص من الاسلام الى طائفة الروم الارثوذكس فعلما كان الاشكال بمصر اهل لقبولة من الروم الارثوذكس ؟؟ حيث ان عنوان الموضوع يشير الى قبول الكنيسة لاول متنصر ؟؟


----------



## Kerya_Layson (12 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الكنيسة القبطية تعلن قبول أول متنصر بصفة رسمية*

شكرا ياقبطى لموضوعك المثير والجميل 
اللعبه مفهومه جدا من الدوله  والكنيسه عارفه تماما مقصد الدوله
يعنى لما المحكمه تطلب شهاده تعميد من الكنيسه القبطيه الاورثوذكسيه  والكنيسه تنفذ يصبح الاتى
اولا :الكنيسه القبطيه الاورثوذكسيه تمارس التبشير داخل مصر   وطبعا الغرض منه هو تهيج الاخوان المسلمين والشعب المتاسلم
ثانيا: ان تتدخل الحكومه حينئذا فى امور الكنيسه وتحاول ان تفرض على الكنيسه ما ليس بحقها من عدم استخراج شهاده معموديه لاى شخص مسلم وبالتالى تفقد الامل لكل متنصر
لاكن هذا غباء من الدوله لاسباب 
اولا معروف ان كل الجهات الحكوميه هى شبكه اسلاميه متاسلمه تهدف  اسلمه الدوله واضطهاد الاقباط لاكن فى مواضيع مثل دى ممكن انها بعد الاستاناف ترحل الى قضيه دوليه وبالتالى توضع مصر تحت الدول التى تتهكم على الاقليات ولا تطبع بنود ميثاق حقوق الانسان والقوانين المنصوص عليها فى الاتفاقيه ان لكل فرد ريه العباده والاعتقاد فيما يشاء 
وان مصر بالتالى تخضع للمحاكمه الدوليه ودا ما اتمناه فى الفتره القادمه ان كل منتصر يصيح من داخل مصر لكى يسمع المجتمع الدولى والمنظمات العالميه صيحاتهم
اعرف ان الموضوع ليس بالساهل على متنصر ان يصرخ قد تكون اول صرخه هى سبب لاستشهاده
لاكن افتخر بواحد مثل محمد حجازى الذى تحدى الدوله ومازال يتحدى   لاكن بلا استجابه 
صدقونى يااخوتى المتنصرين انتم اكبر شوكه فى ظهر الاخطبوط الاسلامى وانتم الذين ستهدمونه بايمانكم الجبار
ومحبتكم التى تفوقنا نحن المولودين بالنعمه محبه ليست بالكلام فقط بل بالعمل 

اين دور المنظمات القبطيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟؟

الى متى هتفضلوا منقسمين وغير متحدين ؟؟ اين صيحاتكم للمجتمع الدولى وانتم فى بلاد تؤمن بحريه الانسان ؟؟؟؟
اين معونتكم للمتنصرين ؟؟؟؟؟ اين دوركم امام المنظامات والمجالس العالميه؟؟؟؟ اين واين؟؟
للاسف كل ما اشوف الاختلاف الحاد بين المنظمات اتكسف من نفسى رغم انى مش عضو فى اى منهما
اين انت يامايكل منير ؟؟؟ اين انت يانادر فوزى ؟؟ اين انت يااشرف رمله ؟؟؟ ربما يكون اهتمامك هو بالجانب الاعلامى جميل جدا لاكن اين الترجمه على شكل قضايا دوليه  ضد الحكومه ؟؟
فى الاخر احب اقول  كلمه تعزيه من الكتاب المقدس 

ان رايت ظلم الفقير ورايت نزع الحق والعدل فى البلاد فلا ترتاع من الامر واعلم ان فوق العالى عالى والاعلى يلاحظهما
سلام ونعمه


----------



## lion_heart (13 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الكنيسة القبطية تعلن قبول أول متنصر بصفة رسمية*



kingmena قال:


> *هذا خبر جميل وربنا يضم كثير من الخراف الضالة*
> 
> *بس*
> 
> ...


 

شكرا لمرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## lion_heart (13 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الكنيسة القبطية تعلن قبول أول متنصر بصفة رسمية*



كليمو قال:


> الرب يسوع يرحمنا


 

امين اخي كليمو 
شكرا لمرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## lion_heart (13 أبريل 2009)

عمادفايز قال:


> *الف الف مبروك يا ماهر​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

العفو 
شكرا لمرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## lion_heart (13 أبريل 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> خبر جمييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدااااااااااااااااااااا
> ربنا يكمل بقية عملة ويكون الموضوع دا بدلية لكل العابرين
> ميرسى جدا يسوع ربى على الخبر الجميل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 

شكرا لمرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (13 أبريل 2009)

في احصائيات غير رسمية بتقول ان عدد المسيحين في مصر ممكن يوصل لعشرين مليون مسيحي هذا طبعا عدي المتنصريين الذي يمكن ان يصلو الي نفس العدد مرة اخري في خلال علميات التنصير المستمرة من قرون طويلة و لكن يبدوا انهوا جاء الوقن ان تصبح علانية مرسي علي الخبر و مبروك يا يا جوهري ربنا يقبلك بين اولاده و فرسانه


----------



## kalimooo (13 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الكنيسة القبطية تعلن قبول أول متنصر بصفة رسمية*

شكرااا على الموضوع اخي كوبتك


----------



## SALVATION (13 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الكنيسة القبطية تعلن قبول أول متنصر بصفة رسمية*

_ربنا يحمية ويقوية فى الايمان_
_شكرا للخبر_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الكنيسة القبطية تعلن قبول أول متنصر بصفة رسمية*

شكرا على الخبر كوبتك

ينقل الى منتدى الاخبار المسيحية والعامة​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 أبريل 2009)

خبر جميل ربنا يبارككم

تحياتي


----------



## lion_heart (13 أبريل 2009)

اوريجانوس قال:


> خبر جميل ربنا يبارككم
> 
> تحياتي


 

شكرا لمرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## GogoRagheb (13 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الكنيسة القبطية تعلن قبول أول متنصر بصفة رسمية*

شكرا يا مينا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الكنيسة القبطية تعلن قبول أول متنصر بصفة رسمية*

ميرسى على الخير

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## lion_heart (14 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الكنيسة القبطية تعلن قبول أول متنصر بصفة رسمية*



elbatal 2010 قال:


> ميرسى على الخير​
> 
> 
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​


 

شكرا على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

